# Does anyone use a garbage disposal anymore?



## rodentraiser (Jul 26, 2018)

Back in the 80s, I had two of them. One in the sink and one attached to the kitchen floor whenever I cooked something and went by the name of You Dumb Doberman. 

I miss them both.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes.  I use mine regularly.

Attached to the kitchen floor??  How did that work?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 26, 2018)

Not literally attached, *jenny*. It was her dog that "went by the name of You Dumb Doberman".

Glad to hear that the doberman stayed on the floor.  Might be a bit awkward standing on the countertop...


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2018)

I use my GD every day....   although I should be composting what's being thrown in the GD.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not literally attached, *jenny*. It was her dog that "went by the name of You Dumb Doberman".
> 
> Glad to hear that the doberman stayed on the floor.  Might be a bit awkward standing on the countertop...


  
I did wonder about that name for a garbage disposal, but the penny didn't drop. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I use my GD every day....   although I should be composting what's being thrown in the GD.


I want a GD that diverts to my composter.  Smaller bits of food compost faster.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2018)

Does anyone not? I compost most food waste, but not everything gets into the little bucket on the counter.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2018)

I would think GD's are very common in the U.S.   Most new home / kitchen builds come with GD's, I would imagine...


----------



## Katie H (Jul 26, 2018)

Gosh!  Haven't had one in over 30 years and don't miss it at all.


Most of our vegetable matter hits the compost area, which equates to our forsythia bushes and cedars near one of our fence rows.


The protein goes to as someone already mentioned "You Dumb Doberman," except ours are Harley our boxer and Sparky our husky.  They make short work of anything and everything offered.


Egg shells are ground up and put on our garden and when we have eggstras, they're put in sealed buckets for the next gardening season.


Not much hits the trash can.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2018)

I would be lost without my GD. I use it several times a day. I have no place I can compost as I live in a condo development.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 26, 2018)

I remember being a very young married with a broken GD and no extra money to fix or replace it for well over a year...what a PITA that was!!! If "someone" didn't replace the strainer, guess who got to fish the garbage out by hand? Ohh the good 'ole days....


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2018)

Back in 1999 when I bought my condo, I was told GDs were not permitted. Shortly after moving in, I was reading over the rules and regulations and came across a single sentence that made my day. "Food waste disposers are permitted"! I literally stopped what I was doing and went out and bought and installed a GD that afternoon.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 26, 2018)

I didn’t have a GD the whole time I lived in Japan. And no compost heap either, as I lived in one of those rabbit hutch apartments with a very narrow concrete balcony. All the waste went in the trash, which, in the summertime, could get very fragrant if not emptied after each meal! But I didn’t have a lot of things - an oven, for one. Had to make do with two gas burners and a funky little broiler in between them, a deluxe toaster oven, and a microwave. When Barbara Kafka released _The Microwave Gourmet_, I was ready to see her canonized!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2018)

Katie H said:


> Gosh!  Haven't had one in over 30 years and don't miss it at all.



That's how I feel about dishwashers.....


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2018)

rodentraiser said:


> Back in the 80s, I had two of them. One in the sink and one attached to the kitchen floor whenever I cooked something and went by the name of You Dumb Doberman.
> 
> I miss them both.



Is this because you cannot have one where you live?


----------



## blissful (Jul 26, 2018)

Never had one. I'm used to peeling carrots into free newspaper ads...and cleaning out the sink from onion ends and papers. And we have a good dishwasher but usually only use it during canning season for sanitizing the jars.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope.

My bro in law pulled it to get at the dishwasher one time.  Asked him not to reconnect it.   Haven't missed it.      

My only issue is I don't drink as much coffee as I used to, so I run out of containers to put misc stuff in for the compost pile, and the coffee cans periodically need changing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 26, 2018)

rodentraiser said:


> Back in the 80s, I had two of them. One in the sink and one attached to the kitchen floor whenever I cooked something and went by the name of You Dumb Doberman.
> 
> I miss them both.



 BAHAHAHA!





Our 125 pound GSD didn't just dispose of food on the floor, he would get up on the counter, the table, GO INTO THE `FRIDGE … !



DH said he had only one rule, "NO ROAD!"  He would stop dead cold right at the edge of the property line and never cross it, but steal food whenever someone wasn't looking? ALL THE TIME!! 

Funny you mention this topic RR, I just recently replaced out contractor-cheap-o disposal with a full horse power model, much better brand as well 
That baby can take on anything!  Our community does not allow composting.  For the six months that we rented from Mister & Missus Landlord (`member them? such nice folks), we didn't have a GD-they were on septic and I understand that isn't a good idea …


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a composter, take proteins to Jethro at Mom's.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful German Shepard, kgirl! 
Timely post for this thread here as well.  My 15 year old GD just gave up the ghost last week - I tried several times resetting it with the little red button on the bottom, and inserted and twisted the little allen wrench thingie, but no go. It just 'hums' when I turn it on.  

I don't have a garden so I don't compost, so I'll go to Home Depot in the next day or two for a new one, then call my wonderful, trusted, and reliable handyman to come and install it for me.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 26, 2018)

roadfix said:


> That's how I feel about dishwashers.....




Harley and Sparky to that, too.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 27, 2018)

Badger 5 disposers are a beast.  For his Christmas and Thanksgiving after dinner cleanups,  my brother seemingly got his moneys worth. He had it grinding up everything for 15 minutes straight, lol.  I was like...wow dude, really?  Impressive.

He treated it like a workhorse and had to replace one that wore out. He had to use the disposer reset button sometimes. No wonder.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 27, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Is this because you cannot have one where you live?



I rent a room and I really doubt they'd let us have one here, even if I bought and installed it. I can't wait to move to my lot where I can BBQ and start a garden and compost stuff.


Love the pics of the dogs!

Actually, in the 80s I called the garbage disposal Old Faithful and the dog's nickname was Garbage Disposal. I never had any waste when I had him.


I'm surprised that so many people have GDs though. I can't remember the last time I actually saw one in someone's kitchen. I wondered if it was a regional thing.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 27, 2018)

I favor disposals for some leftover foods that otherwise would go in the kitchen trash can and start to ferment or start moving on their own after a few days.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 27, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I favor disposals for some leftover foods that otherwise would go in the kitchen trash can and start to ferment or start moving on their own after a few days.



LOL That reminds of something Erma Bombeck wrote in one of her books once: _"I opened the fridge door and a leftover reached for me..."_


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a disposal, but most of its "food" is whatever I rinse from the dishes after the bulky stuff goes into the garbage can. We don't have a compost pile because there isn't a convenient place to put it...and I'm too lazy to bother with it anyway, since I'd have to tick-spray myself to get to it and tick check once I got back.  Besides, if I did composting, we would have almost nothing to toss into our bi-weekly trash pick-up service. We'd be basically paying $11 per pick-up for a few tissues and some little bit of misc. packaging from the two weeks. As it is, the total sum of our trash is, maybe, 1/3 of a cart...maybe.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 27, 2018)

Comedy relief: Should you run hot water or cold water when you run your disposal?  Some site had this plumber's
blog  who said you should always run COLD water when running a disposal.  What's funny is that he had some long drawn out scientific explanation as to why (to avoid a drain clog).


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 27, 2018)

I rented a flat/apartment in the 1970s which had one. I thought it was the bee's knees. It was very noisy and the neighbours in the building complained. Never had one since and when I renovated the kitchen in my first "owned" house I never thought about installing one. By then they had lost a bit of kudos - they were accused of not being environmentally friendly - extravagant use of water (and the cost thereof if you live in a country or state where water use is metered or naturally ), ditto electricity. Maintenance was expensive too if they broke down. 

I don't think I know anyone these days,who has one, apart from one friend who has a "dead" one she's never replaced and doesn't intend having one installed in her pending kitchen re-model.

Where live now there is a highly complicated system of refuse bins and woe betide you if you mix them up! I made a mistake once and was lectured by one of the refuse men in front of the pupils from the college up the road. As I regularly make them pick up their litter as the walk up the lane to and from college they really enjoyed my discomfort!


----------



## Caslon (Jul 27, 2018)

Count me in as one who prefers a disposal.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 27, 2018)

Our apartment has a disposal and a dishwasher..


Use the disposal occasionally, haven't used the dishwasher..


Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Comedy relief: Should you run hot water or cold water when you run your disposal?  Some site had this plumber's
> blog  who said you should always run COLD water when running a disposal.  What's funny is that he had some long drawn out scientific explanation as to why (to avoid a drain clog).



According to the manufacturer's directions for my GD, always run the GD with full force cold water. It acts as a lubricant and washes all the food particles on down the line so they don't clog. As the GD is metal parts spinning around at a high rate of speed they generate heat on their own and need to be kept cool.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not literally attached, *jenny*. It was her dog that "went by the name of You Dumb Doberman".
> 
> Glad to hear that the doberman stayed on the floor.  Might be a bit awkward standing on the countertop...




Oh! hahahahaha!  I missed that part!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2018)

Ive tried to compost 3 times in the past 10 years and every time mice infested it so no more.  It goes down the GD or into the trash.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 27, 2018)

Enjoying a long weekend at the lake.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 27, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> According to the manufacturer's directions for my GD, always run the GD with full force cold water. It acts as a lubricant and washes all the food particles on down the line so they don't clog. As the GD is metal parts spinning around at a high rate of speed they generate heat on their own and need to be kept cool.



Ah. Then that guy might be right, lol.  Use cold water when using disposal.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 27, 2018)

I've had one in every house I've lived in for the past 40 years except now! Our new home does not have one and I'm missing it! Once we can sell our old home, that's one of the things on my list for this place. I also want to replace the kitchen sink. This one is ceramic and I prefer stainless steel sinks in the kitchen. I used mine for scraping bits from plates and pans, leftover bits of prepped veggies, and those leftovers that go bad in the fridge. It would get used nearly every day. I don't garden so no compost pile. Don't plan on starting any time soon because I tend to kill plants rather quickly.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm one who's amazed that everyone doesn't have, or at least want one. Garbage is just nasty to deal with without one.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I'm one who's amazed that everyone doesn't have, or at least want one. Garbage is just nasty to deal with without one.



...+1


----------



## roadfix (Jul 27, 2018)

What I really need is a yard shredder.    My green trash bin is never larger enough.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 27, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Ive tried to compost 3 times in the past 10 years and every time mice infested it so no more.  It goes down the GD or into the trash.



Oh, I hadn't thought of that. I'll be living without electricity, so I wanted to compost everything, but being out in the boonies, I'll probably have mice all over. And if I don't have mice, I'll have coyotes.

I'm just grateful Western Washington doesn't have any venomous snakes. I had enough of the rattlesnakes in California.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 27, 2018)

I have no reason to want or need a "compost" garbage pile complete with various critters. Makes my skin crawl to think about it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 27, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Ive tried to compost 3 times in the past 10 years and every time mice infested it so no more.  It goes down the GD or into the trash.





rodentraiser said:


> Oh, I hadn't thought of that. I'll be living without electricity, so I wanted to compost everything, but being out in the boonies, I'll probably have mice all over. And if I don't have mice, I'll have coyotes.
> 
> I'm just grateful Western Washington doesn't have any venomous snakes. I had enough of the rattlesnakes in California.


Consider vermicomposting - composting with worms. One of my sister master gardeners did a talk on this topic last spring and it was fascinating. She keeps the bin in her kitchen. Because the worms work fast, there's no odor at all. These are wood, but plastic bins for this purpose are also available. 

Here's more information: http://compost.css.cornell.edu/worms/basics.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 27, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I have no reason to want or need a "compost" garbage pile complete with various critters. Makes my skin crawl to think about it.


Composting is a great way to get beautiful soil full of nutrition for a home garden and flower pots. Mine is in the back corner of the yard. The ground is also full of various critters, so the compost pile isn't much different. It also keeps all the kitchen scraps and yard waste out of the landfill.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 27, 2018)

I had a worm compost.  Kept it in the garage.  Their tea/juice is wonderful for the garden and houseplants too!  I think someone freaked out on one of my moves and chucked it.  By the time I was settled and realized it wasn't around...   never did start another one. 

Now I just toss things on top of the manure pile, but I want to separate and start a new one closer to my garden.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 27, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Consider vermicomposting - *composting with worms. One of my sister master gardeners did a talk on this topic last spring and it was fascinating. She keeps the bin in her kitchen. Because the worms work fast, there's no odor at all. These are wood, but plastic bins for this purpose are also available.*
> 
> Here's more information: Worm Composting Basics - Cornell Composting
> View attachment 30790




That woman needs a GD and her head examined. Ohhhhhh  Worms for kitchen garbage* in the kitchen??
*


----------



## Caslon (Jul 27, 2018)

GC, you have to admit Kayelle replied with a funny.  The part in red.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 27, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> That woman needs a GD and her head examined. Ohhhhhh  Worms for kitchen garbage* in the kitchen??
> *


You might not say that if you saw her garden


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 27, 2018)

Her garden wouldn't change my mind about her nasty kitchen. No way.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 27, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Back in 1999 when I bought my condo, I was told GDs were not permitted. Shortly after moving in, I was reading over the rules and regulations and came across a single sentence that made my day. "Food waste disposers are permitted"! I literally stopped what I was doing and went out and bought and installed a GD that afternoon.


The one I had back in the '70s would wake the dead, never mind the neighbours!


----------



## caseydog (Jul 27, 2018)

I had to replace my GD a few years ago, and I went with the biggest, baddest unit I could find. I could probably grind up a tree with this thing. 

I also have one of those floor mounted units, you may know him as psycho-poodle. 

I tried composting for a short time. It was rodent heaven (pardon me, RR). I decided that the compost wasn't worth the rats. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Jul 28, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Her garden wouldn't change my mind about her nasty kitchen. No way.



   Someone with a huge castle like kitchen or a kitchen in the woods might have a bin in their kitchen.  Olden days, tho.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 28, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Consider vermicomposting - composting with worms.


Reminds me of my friend Gail. We knew each other in OH, but she and her hubby made the first job-transfer move to a small town south of Bloomington-Normal, IL. The first time I visited was late fall. When giving me the house tour, she took me down their basement to show me how her hubby had set up his home office. As we walked through the main part of the basement, she stopped to point out her large bin of very friable earth...and her happy red wrigglers that were enjoying their winter quarters. There was a fine mesh screen on top of the bin, just in case any of them wanted to jump for joy.

Fast forward to the following summer. After we had been visiting for a while, she asked me if I wanted to see their "wriggly room" in the basement. I thought she had expanded her composting, or at least maybe she was raising the worms to sell. Nope, my dear friend and her hubby, an avid Cubs fan, had painted and carpeted his office to make it look like the left outfield corner at Wrigley Field!  The worms, meanwhile, had been spending the summer in the garden compost bin.



Kayelle said:


> ...Worms for kitchen garbage* in the kitchen??*


*
You know, Kayelle, the idea may seem yucky to you, but it's probably a more sanitary condition than having a dog running around a kitchen, or a cat that just can NOT be trained to stay off of the counter (solution: get a cat that can't jump that high  ), or a myriad of other pets that are considered fine to wander through a home and our hearts. At least the worms are contained, not like cats or dogs...or bunnies...or ferrets...*


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 28, 2018)

We have two (kitchen and bar), and don't put anything down either, as we're on a septic system.

  I've had a number of drain strainers in the kitchen sink, and Oxo makes the best.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Consider vermicomposting - composting with worms. One of my sister master gardeners did a talk on this topic last spring and it was fascinating. She keeps the bin in her kitchen. Because the worms work fast, there's no odor at all. These are wood, but plastic bins for this purpose are also available.
> 
> Here's more information: http://compost.css.cornell.edu/worms/basics.html
> View attachment 30790


A friend of mine does it.  There is no odour.  Once she got surprise tomatoes in an area where she had spread worm compost.  Mostly, she uses it for her indoor plants.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2018)

Cooking Goddess;1557173


 You know said:
			
		

> Kayelle[/B], the idea may seem yucky to you, but it's probably a more sanitary condition than having a dog running around a kitchen, or a cat that just can NOT be trained to stay off of the counter (solution: get a cat that can't jump that high  ), or a myriad of other pets that are considered fine to wander through a home and our hearts. At least the worms are contained, not like cats or dogs...or bunnies...or ferrets...




Oh boy, that's a real stretch CG!! 

Family pets in the kitchen is one thing...*worms* is another.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 28, 2018)

I get wormy composting and appreciate the good they do, but having them in the kitchen and knowing they are there would be a turn off to my appetite.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 28, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> I get wormy composting and appreciate the good they do, but having them in the kitchen and knowing they are there would be a turn off to my appetite.


 I'm the same way with cats in the kitchen..    
First thing I told Jeannie, our first night in our apartment, "No cats".. 



My sweet daughter has two adorable cats but... NOT in the damn kitchen, please!!

Ross


----------



## caseydog (Jul 28, 2018)

CG, dogs generally don't get up on kitchen counters, and dogs can be trained. Cats do whatever the @#&%$ they want to do. 

I am a messy cook, and proud of it -- RIP Julia Child. I love having a dog to clean up my spills on the floor. Every now and then, I have to yell, "DON'T EAT THAT!!!," when I drop something like a slice of jalepeño pepper, but he eats it, anyway. I then get to be entertained by him rubbing his face in the carpet and drinking a whole bowl of water. Hey, I told him not to eat it. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2018)

I never see garbage disposals.  I think they are illegal in Quebec.  Not just the water usage, but all that extra organic matter in the sewage costs extra to process and can cause algal blooms in the water ways.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 28, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I never see garbage disposals.  I think they are illegal in Quebec.  Not just the water usage, but all that extra organic matter in the sewage costs extra to process and can cause algal blooms in the water ways.



Around here, sewage has a lot of poop in it. I'm thinking that is the worst organic matter there is. Properly treated, the water is clean. In my town, waste water is used to water the parks and other public spaces. 

Having grown up on the Gulf Coast, the thing that creates dead zones is fertilizers used by farmers on the Mississippi river watershed. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Jul 28, 2018)

I think GD's, DW's, and TC's are just an American thing.    The rest of the world does fine without them...


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 28, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have a disposal, but most of its "food" is whatever I rinse from the dishes after the bulky stuff goes into the garbage can. We don't have a compost pile because there isn't a convenient place to put it...and I'm too lazy to bother with it anyway,



This is us just about 100%.  Disposal in the small side of the double sink, gets small scraps and stuff that rinses off dishes and pans.  Bulky scraps just go in the trash.  We got in the habit just scraping it all into the trash when we lived in the Bahamas without a disposal for 2½ years.  

Miley, our rescue mutt, gets a few bits of meat occasionally, but we are selective about that because we don't want him to get fat, and when they live on table scraps, they always seem to gain weight.  Miley has weighed right at 40 pounds since he reached full size, and that hasn't changed in 3 years.  The same was true of our previous baby. He was locked in at a trim and active 50 pounds his whole life, and passed at just shy of 15 years.  

We don't garden enough to warrant hassling with compost.  Easier to just get some for free each spring when the brothers who rent my father-in-law's land dump a pile of composted feed lot manure (we have cattle feed lots all over the countryside around here) in the corner of one field to spread for fertilizer.  We just ask and they say sure, so we take about 20-30 gallons of that for our small veggie garden.  Takes about 1/2 hour to fetch and spread, then my brother-in-law comes by a few days later with his rototiller and turns it in.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 28, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> This is us just about 100%.  Disposal in the small side of the double sink, gets small scraps and stuff that rinses off dishes and pans.  Bulky scraps just go in the trash.  We got in the habit just scraping it all into the trash when we lived in the Bahamas without a disposal for 2½ years.
> 
> Miley, our rescue mutt, gets a few bits of meat occasionally, but we are selective about that because we don't want him to get fat, and when they live on table scraps, they always seem to gain weight.  Miley has weighed right at 40 pounds since he reached full size, and that hasn't changed in 3 years.  The same was true of our previous baby. He was locked in at a trim and active 50 pounds his whole life, and passed at just shy of 15 years.
> 
> We don't garden enough to warrant hassling with compost.  Easier to just get some for free each spring when the brothers who rent my father-in-law's land dump a pile of composted feed lot manure (we have cattle feed lots all over the countryside around here) in the corner of one field to spread for fertilizer.  We just ask and they say sure, so we take about 20-30 gallons of that for our small veggie garden.  Takes about 1/2 hour to fetch and spread, then my brother-in-law comes by a few days later with his rototiller and turns it in.



I'm with you pretty much all the way. I also dump big stuff in the trash, and rinse the plate into the small side of my sink, which has a GD. 

I used to have two dogs, one was the world's biggest Sheltie. Actually, a sheltie/border collie mix. She looked like a pure sheltie, but was 75 pounds, and not fat. She was just big. We called her "75 pounds of love in a fur coat." 

The city I live in takes bagged yard waste, like grass clippings and tree and bush trimmings, and composts it. Taxpaying homeowners get a certain amount free each year. They sell the rest at Home Depot and Lowe's stores in the area. 

The free stuff is not bagged, so you need to have a truck, which I don't. I have to buy it in bags. 

CD


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 28, 2018)

OMG, the worm thing. That would bother me, too, although I don't know why. I've had mice and rats in my kitchen (the pet kind, in their cages) and my friends who have horses are even worse. They take blood from their horses to be tested and there's only one place where you can keep the blood cool until it's dropped off. You haven't lived until you open up the fridge and see...

Speaking of worms, I have to share a funny story with you all. My friend Becky and I were up at her pasture once in the barn and while we were there, some guy drove up and hopped the fence with a bucket and a shovel. I asked Becky who he was and she said she didn't know.

So we watched him and then realized that he was collecting the horse poop to bring home to his worms. Becky watched him go and then she said, "If he had been polite and asked before trespassing, I would have told him not to use that poop. We dewormed all the horses yesterday."

So all that horse poop the guy collected had dewormer in it and would kill his worms as soon as it hit them. 



And Casey Dog, before I forget, you are pardoned. LOL


----------



## caseydog (Jul 28, 2018)

RR, when I was in college, I had a hamster. My dorm room-mate was cool with it, and that hamster was well known around the dorm, and well loved. It was a coed dorm, and the women loved that hamster. He would escape now and then, but people would find him and bring him back, because everyone knew who owned it. I had a pretty elaborate Habitrail setup for the hamster, and we never got caught having a pet. Not sure how we got away with it -- for two years. 

We also had a dog for a while... a stray we adopted. We found a good home for the dog, but we had a dog living in our dorm room for about three weeks. I can't believe we got away with that. It was a German Shepherd. Not an easy dog to hide. We named him Fred. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 29, 2018)

caseydog said:


> RR, when I was in college, I had a hamster. My dorm room-mate was cool with it, and that hamster was well known around the dorm, and well loved. It was a coed dorm, and the women loved that hamster. He would escape now and then, but people would find him and bring him back, because everyone knew who owned it. I had a pretty elaborate Habitrail setup for the hamster, and we never got caught having a pet. Not sure how we got away with it -- for two years.
> 
> We also had a dog for a while... a stray we adopted. We found a good home for the dog, but we had a dog living in our dorm room for about three weeks. I can't believe we got away with that. It was a German Shepherd. Not an easy dog to hide. We named him Fred.
> 
> CD


You must’ve gone to some really strict college, or had more sense than I did in those days, if keeping a hamster or rescuing a dog were the biggest no-nos you took part in! I’m betting it’s the latter.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I think GD's, DW's, and TC's are just an American thing.    The rest of the world does fine without them...



TC = Trash Compactors (if you were wondering)

I never really understood TC's for residential use.   
Our first home came with one and we used it but there was no need for compacting as we had a 90 gallon city trash bin which was plenty large enough for a week's worth of trash.


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 29, 2018)

roadfix said:


> TC = Trash Compactors (if you were wondering)
> 
> I never really understood TC's for residential use.
> Our first home came with one and we used it but there was no need for compacting as we had a 90 gallon city trash bin which was plenty large enough for a week's worth of trash.


Until you get to pay as you throw, where you pay by the bag.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Until you get to pay as you throw, where you pay by the bag.


Ah..that makes sense...


----------

